# TECK 90 into plastic strain relief



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> At a job yesterday I was asked to terminate TECK 90 into the type of plastic strain relief used for cabtyre (SOOW). I made sure the customer (an electrician for another company) was certain about that, then I did it. The aluminum armor on the TECK is bonded at the panel end, but at the motor end it's plastic and therefore insulated. There is a separate bonding conductor so it's not that the motor isn't protected, it's just that the armor is only bonded at one end. Is that a violation under the NEC? Just curious. I've never considered doing it before.
> Why do it? European motors with 20mm threaded holes in the peckerheads. They came with the strain reliefs already installed, so it saved having to buy 20mm->1/2"NPT adapters.
> 
> Edit: I should mention that it was *his* permit, not mine, so I didn't have that issue to worry about.


That cable fitting is not listed for use with TECK 90 cable. TECK 90 cable is essentially MC cable with a PVC covering. This is way different than corded cable. You need to bond the armor and secure both ends using listed fittings.

http://www.bptfittings.com/images/products/380SP thru 596-DCI2.pdf

Or if you need a 90 degree..

http://www.bptfittings.com/images/products/895-DC thru 3838ASP.pdf


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

The Canadian code is pretty clear about the armour having to be bonded at every device.

12-608 Continuity of armoured cable
Armoured cable shall be run in a manner such that the mechanical and electrical continuity of the armour is
maintained throughout the run, and the armour of cables shall be mechanically and electrically secured to all
equipment to which it is attached.



Pretty cut-and-dried. As I said, though, not my permit...


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Bonding is one important aspect. However, security of the fitting to the cable is the other aspect. The fitting and cable should be able to sustain a direct pull of 75 lbs without coming apart. I don't think it will meet that requirement either....

Glad it wasn't your permit and good job for noticing the issue!:thumbup:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i dont bother with metric holes, just drill it and put regular teck connector + nut with seal if needed


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i dont bother with metric holes, just drill it and put regular teck connector + nut with seal if needed


 Most of the peckerheads and sensor bodies that I deal with that have metric threads have a pretty thick wall section where the fitting goes. If I just drilled it out I wouldn't be able to use a nut to get the fitting to attach because the threaded portion of the fitting isn't long enough. I'd have to use a nipple and a rigid coupling or some other nastiness.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

It'd be like using a plastic 40/40 on b.x. Ya just don't do it!


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Pretty cut-and-dried. As I said, though, *not my permit*...


I've run into situations like that. Often its because the EC was just too cheap to use the proper connector and thought he could get away with it. If an EC asks me to do something like that I usually make sure they're aware of what they're asking. If it doesn't create a dangerous situation, I'll usually follow orders.

Then I'll laugh my ass off when they have me to do it properly because the ESA didn't like it :laughing:


----------

